# Please can you vote for Bleu :-)



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

My Pet Superstar


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely, I adore your Bleu.


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Definitely, I adore your Bleu.


Ahh, thank-you.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Done.............:thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmmmm, what's it worth???? got 2 Ragaddicts in My pet superstar now:thumbup:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Hmmmmm, what's it worth???? got 2 Ragaddicts in My pet superstar now:thumbup:


Lol... Depends what you want, oh pretty pretty please, he so deserves to win. ;-)

You should enter Bobby in this! X


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr Giz said:


> Done.............:thumbup:


Thanks Mr Giz!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Minny-Moo said:


> Lol... Depends what you want


Ooooo, don't temt me:lol:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Ooooo, don't temt me:lol:


And NO your not having Bleu back :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Nice try lol.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

:aureola:


Minny-Moo said:


> And NO your not having Bleu back :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Nice try lol.


:aureola:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Of course.:thumbup:


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

buffie said:


> Of course.:thumbup:


Thanking you kindly :thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Done, how cuddled down and cute.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Done :thumbup:


----------

